# Humichar Alternative



## JustinWheat (Feb 4, 2018)

Is there an alternative to Anderson's Humichar that Doc recommends? I used Humichar last season but would like something more budget friendly this season. Thanks for any recommendations.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

https://www.siteone.com/en/10940cpg-lesco-carbonpro-g-soil-optimizer-w-mirimichi-green-sgn-100-4/p/633876


----------



## manuelmi (Feb 15, 2021)

You could buy Humic acid off of ebay.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

manuelmi said:


> You could buy Humic acid off of ebay.


I think he's looking for the biochar addition instead of just straight humic acid.



gm560 said:


> https://www.siteone.com/en/10940cpg-lesco-carbonpro-g-soil-optimizer-w-mirimichi-green-sgn-100-4/p/633876


I bought a couple bags for the first time this season and have seen some good results. However, I later did the math and realized that CarbonPro-L (basically the same as CarbonPro-G but in liquid form) would be much more cost-effective per application.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

I agree with GM560...as I was going to go buy Humichar through Anderson's a few weeks ago, but for the price Carbon Pro-G provides better value as a soil amendment. So far I think it's doing a great job with amending the soil before the spring season hits.


----------



## AvgHomeOwner (Jun 23, 2020)

gm560 said:


> https://www.siteone.com/en/10940cpg-lesco-carbonpro-g-soil-optimizer-w-mirimichi-green-sgn-100-4/p/633876


+1


----------



## gasdoc (Jul 24, 2019)

Phids said:


> manuelmi said:
> 
> 
> > You could buy Humic acid off of ebay.
> ...


Carbon pro - g and carbon pro-L aren't really the same.

Looking at the labels

Carbon pro g - 47% biochar, 47% compost, 1.83% beneficial bacteria and mycorrhizae

Carbon pro L - 5%humic, 5% kelp, 0.75 % chelated iron, small amount of beneficial bacteria, 88.25% "other ingredients" (water?). I believe they also include a proprietary wetting agent

If you are trying to increase carbon and organic matter in your soil only carbon pro g would have a realistic chance to move the needle


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

gasdoc said:


> Carbon pro - g and carbon pro-L aren't really the same.
> 
> Looking at the labels
> 
> ...


You're right they're not exactly the same, but increasing carbon and organic matter is what CarbonPro-L does as well. There's a reason why it's marketed under the "CarbonPro" label, after all. Yes, there may be a difference in the amount of carbon and organic matter delivered with each application, but at about 1/4 the cost per application (according to my calculations), the liquid form can be more frequently put down than the granular. The added iron helps, too.


----------



## gasdoc (Jul 24, 2019)

Phids said:


> gasdoc said:
> 
> 
> > Carbon pro - g and carbon pro-L aren't really the same.
> ...


1 gallon of carbon pro L weighs about 8.3lbs. The cost is ~$135

1 bag of carbon pro g weighs 40lbs and cost ~$25

The molecular weight of carbon is a constant so IMO you are getting drastically more carbon/OM at a cheaper price with the granular.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

gasdoc said:


> 1 gallon of carbon pro L weighs about 8.3lbs. The cost is ~$135
> 
> 1 bag of carbon pro g weighs 40lbs and cost ~$25
> 
> The molecular weight of carbon is a constant so IMO you are getting drastically more carbon/OM at a cheaper price with the granular.


I've only used CarbonPro-G so far and with good results, so it's a good product. I think the slew of related, though somewhat different, benefits of CarbonPro-L (some of which you don't get from CP-G), though, make that an attractive choice. I'm planning on trying out the liquid some point this year.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 25, 2019)

gasdoc said:


> Looking at the labels
> 
> Carbon pro g - 47% biochar, 47% compost, 1.83% beneficial bacteria and mycorrhizae
> 
> ...


CarbonPro-G label: 5-10lb/1000 sf $25/40lb bag ==> $3.12 per 1000 at 5lb, double that for 10lb
CarbonPro-L label: 2 oz/1000 sf $134/128 oz ==> $2.09 per 1000 at 2oz/1000 sf


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

But with the liquid you are only getting a tiny bit of carbon.
You seem to be mistaking recommended application rate for some sort of " pounds on the ground" .


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

.75% of iron in the 2.5gal jub is only 2.736 oz and you're only getting 1.14 lb each of humic and kelp. Yikes.


----------

